# First hunter trial? getting the pony fit??



## ponymad56 (22 September 2011)

Hi

My daughter is doing her first hunter trial, pairs on her 14hh connemara gelding in about 3 weeks time. She's doing the 2'3 -2'6 and her horse is 16.

He is fit, she hacks him out happily for 1-2 hours on the roads, show jumps him without a sign of sweat around 3' courses, but obviously a hunter trial will be more demanding.

What can we do to fitten him up for the hunter trial? it's judged on boogey (sp) time.

Any ideas for a little fitness program, daughter can only ride tues,thurs and fri evenings and then sat and sun at the weekend.

Also any hunter trial pairs tips??

Thanks - cookies for all!


----------



## j17bow (23 September 2011)

Sounds reasonably fit already but HT courses are probably 1.5 miles long, 20-30 jumping efforts (the ones that I have done!), so perhaps some speed work once a week? 

I am currently doing 1 lap of a massive field in a forward canter/ gallop, then wallking for a minute, then repeating. I do this once a week, and the canter is probably for about 2 minutes. I will build this up or fit in some more cubbing if I can. 


Good luck! xx


----------



## JenHunt (23 September 2011)

how fast is the hacking or how easy is it to introduce some canter/gallop work into it?

your daughter and pony should be happy to canter for 5 to 10 minutes (if necessary, do laps of a field!). 

But - if all else fails, there's no reason she can't trot round - she just isn't likely to get the time!! I have done that in the past on young or green horses!


----------



## PorkChop (24 September 2011)

How about some interval training if you have access to fields or beach?

A little girl comes to use my fields once a week, and she does a strong canter for 3.5 minutes with a faster canter up a small incline at the end, then walks for 3 minutes, and repeats the cantering.

Her pony is competing at a similar level to your daughter.

Just remember when doing faster work not to do more than every four days.


----------

